# Replacing 3" mr16 pots with something new



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

NDC said:


> Some client of mine wants 17 or so 3" pots replaced or repaired. The transformers have gone bad on half of them but i'm not going to bother sourcing out and replacing transformers.
> 
> The hole diameter is 3.5" so I'm debating on whether to pick up some 3" slim led panels which fit in a 3.5" hole. Remove the transformer and rewired to the slim led jbox. These are small looking panels though and the actual illuminated part is only about 2" in diameter.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a real pain since they're likely only attached on 
1 side. Maybe they can be bent up out of the way.
P&L


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

PlugsAndLights said:


> That sounds like a real pain since they're likely only attached on
> 1 side. Maybe they can be bent up out of the way.
> P&L


I don't think they are those rough in pot light plates. if this is the case then I'm laughing. These are new work cans I think that were installed before the drywall went in that get nailed on 4 corners. 
Gonna avoid going the 4" route anyway, it would be messy. Going to drop the can out, get to the wiring, install 3" slim led.
I have done this before but with 4"


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just find a remodel can to fit the hole and use LED lamps. Pretty sure someone makes a 3 inch remodel. 
If you have to upsize that hole your not doing the whole install in half an hour. Maybe if it is drywall. 
Those existing cans are going to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

sbrn33 said:


> Just find a remodel can to fit the hole and use LED lamps. Pretty sure someone makes a 3 inch remodel.
> If you have to upsize that hole your not doing the whole install in half an hour. Maybe if it is drywall.
> Those existing cans are going to be a pain in the ass.


You're right I am quoting .5 hrs to replace with slim 3"
if I had to make the hole larger it would take far more time.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

NDC said:


> I don't think they are those rough in pot light plates. if this is the case then I'm laughing. These are new work cans I think that were installed before the drywall went in that get nailed on 4 corners.
> Gonna avoid going the 4" route anyway, it would be messy. Going to drop the can out, get to the wiring, install 3" slim led.
> I have done this before but with 4"


That's what I would do. Drop the can and see if something like a 3" Lotus would work.


----------

